# blinkender Text



## Pencil (19. Mai 2002)

Hy, wie heissten nochmal der tag für blinkenden text?

hope you help

:-(


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (19. Mai 2002)

da gibst nur einen der mit dem netscape geht...
<blink> 
wenns auch mit dem ie gehen soll musst du nen script nehmen...;-)


hope i helped


----------



## Pencil (19. Mai 2002)

mist den kannte ich schon

und wie ist dann das skript ungefähr 

hope you help

;-)


----------



## sam (20. Mai 2002)

watch this


----------

